# GOG-Games mit Controller über Steam Link spielen



## firenze001 (14. Juli 2017)

*GOG-Games mit Controller über Steam Link spielen*

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum,
ich habe mir vor einer Woche den Steam Link im Summer Sale bestellt. Dieser kam gestern an und ich habe ihn direkt ausprobiert. Mein Plan war es, dass ich die Spiele über meinen XBox 360 wired controller am Fernseher zocken kann. Dies funktionierte auch bei allen Steam  Spielen mit Controllerunterstützung einwandfrei. Ich wollte jedoch auch Witcher 3 zocken welches ich damals aber über GOG gekauft hatte. An sich war das kein Problem denn man kann ja den Big Picture Modus von Steam ausschalten und dann wird der normale Desktop gestreamt. Auch auf dem Desktop konnte ich die Steuerung  mit dem Controller übernehmen und konnte ganz normal Programme starten.  Also habe ich dann über GOG galaxy Witcher 3 gestartet. Das Spiel startete einwandfrei jedoch viel mir auf, dass ich die lange Anfangssequenz nicht überspringen kann da rechts unten stand, dass ich zum Überspringen die Leertaste drücken muss. Da ich jedoch nur einen Controller angeschlossen hatte war dies nicht möglich. Wie vom Zocken am Pc gewohnt drückte ich nun die X-Taste mit welcher man die Sequenz normalerweise überspringen kann doch es tat sich nichts. Als ich dann die Sequenz abgewartet hatte und ich im Startmenü war, war mir klar das mein Controller nicht als Controller sondern als Tastatur erkannt wurde und die befehle die normalerweise auf der Tastatur und Maus liegen auf meinem Controller lagen. So konnte ich zum Beispiel den Mauszeiger welcher beim Spielen am Pc mit Controller überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist mit dem rechten Joystick bedienen. Ich habe es dann geschafft das Spiel zu starten indem ich den Mauszeiger auf "Fortsetzen" bewegt hatte und den A-Knopf drückte. Im Spiel drinnen konnte ich mich zwar umschauen aber nicht bewegen und auch sonst waren die Knöpfe mit völlig anderen Befehlen belegt als normalerweise und ich habe den Verdacht ,dass das Spiel den Controller als Tastatur erkennt und dann die Befehle der Tastatur zufällig auf die Knöpfe des Controllers verteilt. Diese Verteilung konnte ich auch nicht in den Optionen ändern.
Vielleicht hat Jemand von euch eine Lösung für dieses Problem. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen.


----------

